# How to calculate how much rock fill and asphalt to order?



## Negativecreep0 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys I have a large mud pit in the middle of my Scrap Yard that I want to fill in with 1.5" stone and then do a layer of blacktop over that

how can I calculate how much (in tons) of stone and blacktop I need to fill this area

the area is 50 ft x 75 ft, and I have been told I should do a minimum of 8" of rock fill............. thanks


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the quarry can give you cubic yrd to tonnage for type of stone you choose


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

length x width x height/27 = cubic yards. Cubic yards x 1.25 will give you the approximate tons of gravel. Different types of stone have different weights, so this will vary. 50 x 75 x .66 = 2475/27 = 91.6 cubic yards x 1.25 = 114.58 tons.

I don't know what asphalt weighs, but you can calculate cubic yards the same way and call a quarry that makes asphalt. Typical asphalt is 2" base coat and 2" topcoat. Of course, you could go thicker for heavy equipment.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

See:
http://www.weldonmat.com/calculators.htm
about halfway down page.

I put your dimensions in and it came back with 131 tons. Seems like a lot to me.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I've always used 2 ton = 1 CY of gravel as a rough estimate. It will vary depending on if you are ordering clear stone or a TB. Since you are putting down base for paving, I'm assuming you are using TB.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

2 threads on the same topic merged


----------

